# Wicked Wheels (Manchester/Cheshire) - anybody got before and after pics?



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

My wheels are in need of a good refurb, 3 just need repainting and the other has a small bit of curb damage. Having done a search i can across this thread...

Wicked Wheels - Cheshire

From the pic on the thread it seems they do good work. Plus i work next to the Porsche dealer mentioned. However the name given on the website for that area is Alistair rather than the Raj mentioned. Has anybody had dealings with wicked wheels recently in the Manchester/Cheshire area and do you have some pics of their work.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## Ratz (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know about Wicked Wheels but my dad has just had £4k's worth of Aston Martin wheels done by Prestige Wheels and it's an excellent job.

AM's not ours by the way  .


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ratz said:


> Don't know about Wicked Wheels but my dad has just had £4k's worth of Aston Martin wheels done by Prestige Wheels and it's an excellent job.
> 
> AM's not ours by the way  .


Says part of the wicked wheels network too


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Cheers for the link... seems they are one in the same. The contact number on the wicked wheels site for my postcode is the same as the one on the prestige wheels site (Alistair Stenhouse - 07970 622933).

Looks like this is the number to ring  But what has happen to Raj in the thread i linked to?

Tony.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive just had some wheels done at 'the wheel specialist' in manchester

superb job !!

0845 465 4866

tell him you got his number from Martyn with the Clio

pic of mine


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2007)

Been waitin to see these Brun. 

Look great, I'll have to pop round for a peek in person.


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

How much were those to have done Brun?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

as i had a polished edge they were extra, £230 for the set

they are powder coated and not painted, decided to go for this as ive had £150 paint wheel refurbs done before and they just dont last, you get 12 months out of them but they it all starts to go wrong


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Not too bad then with the extra work re polished edges :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

would have been £160 otherwise as they had a special offer on


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a question fromsomebody who know s not a lot about this

Why would you not have them powder coated if its much better than paint?


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Another :thumb: for the folk at "prestige"

Their service was superb 6 days from delivery to being ready to go back on the car.

Also they also have quite a few sets of popular alloys in stock which have already been refinished. If they have the type that you neeed in stock they will send the replacements by return post .


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Just a question fromsomebody who know s not a lot about this
> 
> Why would you not have them powder coated if its much better than paint?


painting them is _usually_ cheaper


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

BRUN said:


> would have been £160 otherwise as they had a special offer on


The wheels look superb 

Do you know how long the special offer is on for, hopefully it will run in January. Also did your price (and the £160 offer) inc taking the tyres off and putting them on? I presume mine may be a little more expensive being 18" (the clio wheels are 16" aren't they?).

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

they are 15" mate and i supplied the wheels to him with no tyres on

the offer was for nov and dec but if you ask nicely he might do it for you

the bloke who runs it, derek, is brilliant, really interested in what you want and providing a good service, give him a call


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Cheers Brun, I'll give derek a call after christmas. Hopefully if i book before the new year he'll still do the special price  

Tony.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Those wheels look stunning Brun.

Can I ask if the polished lip was lacquered after?

I have MK5 Golf GTI 18" Monzas that are diamond cut, with one needing sorted.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i asked for them not to be lacquered, as it makes it go milky after a time


----------

